# nice



## dizzle (Sep 20, 2007)

finally,a decent nissan forum haha.glad to be here.
and now for my first question.
im thinking of buying an 86 extended cab 720 from a guy i know.he says it only fires on the intake side(z-24 carbed).that i know of he has only replaced the coils,not sure of the condition of the rest of the ignition,im thinking maybe a worn rotor button or bad contact in the cap?????sorry i cant give much more info i just wanna buy with the confidence that i can fix it without having to buy some hard to find off the wall expensive dealer only part.i guess i just wanna know if this is a common problem with an easy,and maybe not so apparent,fix.
sorry for my first post being a book,haha
thanks in advance


----------



## dizzle (Sep 20, 2007)

EDIT:it only fires on exhaust side


----------

